
An Aging Boy Band Calls It Quits, but Japan Can’t Let Go - inatreecrown
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/20/world/asia/japan-smap-breakup.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=image&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
michaelbuddy
People reading this should probably know about Arashi. SMAP is big time but
Arashi is REALLY entrenched in Japanese media. They have their own game show,
which is quite fun to watch, they appear in TV and films frequently. They are
in many ways better, songs more catchy. Every member of SMAP is talented in
some way but they aren't all good singers despite their popularity in music
and culture. In fact, Japan is interesting in it's almost a kind of known joke
that some member's of SMAP singing and dancing kind of sucks. Every band
usually has a weak link on board but it never really matters. People are drawn
to the frenzy, the popularity and enjoy sharing the enthusiasm for what it is.

------
wodenokoto
I thought SMAP had a young version, ready to graduate into the real SMAP as
the core members slowly got too old, so that the brand could live on,
similarly to how Morning Musume are still around as a brand, though none of
the original cast is present.

~~~
jrockway
Morning Musume was always about churning through members:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_Musume#/media/File:MMa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_Musume#/media/File:MMataglanceEng.jpg)

We always joke at work that the interns get younger every year. They don't, we
all get older. But with MoMusu, they really do get younger every year.

I always wondered about the business model. As a high school student, I didn't
have money to buy albums or go to concerts. As an adult, I do. But I'm not
going to go see a group of 12-year-olds perform.

------
kazinator
I like SMAP. They are good guys that bring a happy atmosphere to every event
where they happen to show up.

My tribute to SMAP: a GIMP job of a picture I found on the net:

[http://www.kylheku.com/~kaz/smap-2.png](http://www.kylheku.com/~kaz/smap-2.png)

Enjoy.

~~~
thunderbong
That is really a nice picture. If you don't mind my asking - How did you do
that in GIMP? I'm a newbie in GIMP and would like to know. Thanks.

------
rer
_“If we let them go and disband, it means Japan is finished.”_

Why does this happen?

 _Many of their most ardent fans are women who grew up with them._

This can't be the only reason. Why do people have such a hard time letting go?

~~~
nihonde
The quote in the article is hyperbole. It's not unlike fans of *NSYNC or
whatever other boy band you might know--there are super fans who indulge in
the drama. Also, television personalities in Japan begin to feel like part of
the family, as the bangumi format encourages a sense of hanging out together
on a regular basis. SMAP is very much a part of the family, so to speak.

